# Ladie Wilson Deep Red Clubs



## Birdie99 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,


I was wondering if anyone can give me some information on Ladies Wilson Deep Red golf clubs. I'm a newbie to golf and my boyfriend got me a set of dunlop clubs, but I don't like the bottom being so fat.

I saw a picture of a Wilson Deep Red clubs for woman and like how they look..from the hear of it, they are a good set of clubs..Do anyone know if they are good for beginners?


any advice is helpful...I also can't seem to find any place online that sells them, are they discontinued?


----------

